# Audi Driver International 2006



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, Like Audi ,youll love this.Track Racing,High Performance Demonstrators,Technical Questions and answers,Concours d Elegance,Audi Clubs,Autojumble section,grab yourself a bargain!,and more.
Saturday October 14th 0800-1700.
For further details 01525-750500 www.autometrix.co.uk
Castle Combe Race Circuit B4039 Nr Chippenham Wilts
Will be leaving Yeovil,Somerset at 0800.If you want to join the cruise, contact me for details
See you there,too good to miss

TT RS


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I will probably be there. Anyone else.

Club stand maybe?????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be there


Are you doing anything special to pass the time while you are there??? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be there


#
yes we know


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately we booked the Black Tie Dinner venue and some entertainment months ago... and AD then announce their dates 

But iirc Clive isn't going to the Black Tie Dinner, so he should be able to attend this... in fact he is going to the ADI awards dinner the same evening.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Remember not to park too closely to the Audi Driving Experience if its there again - remember TDK last year

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=51746


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Remember not to park too closely to the Audi Driving Experience if its there again - remember TDK last year
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=51746


I dont know worked out well for him in the end


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jog said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there
> ...


Not to sure got any thing in mind :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT RS said:


> Hi, Like Audi ,youll love this.Track Racing,High Performance Demonstrators,Technical Questions and answers,Concours d Elegance,Audi Clubs,Autojumble section,grab yourself a bargain!,and more.
> Saturday October 14th 0800-1700.
> For further details 01525-750500 www.autometrix.co.uk
> Castle Combe Race Circuit B4039 Nr Chippenham Wilts
> ...


I prefer the 
BLACK TIE DINNER


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Black Tie Dinner for us............. darn shame really about the clash :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm certainly going in the evening, but might not be able to make it too early in the day for the actual event.

It would be great however to get a fair size contingent of people who are not going to the BTD along to the day - so if you can go during the day, and you're interested, as Mark suggests, of being on the TTOC stand, please post up!

Clive


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Remember not to park too closely to the Audi Driving Experience if its there again - remember TDK last year
> ...


I'll park on the end of the line again this year please - I quite fancy a new Mk II TT! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Simon.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Guys, I need to understand if there are going to be enough TTOC members (or indeed just TT Owners - a TT display with a mix of TTOC and Forum members would be nice) to warrant a stand - I need to let Autometrix know asap.

So, all joking aside, if you're going to ADI, in a TT, please post below!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, can you get passes for a club stand? Otherwise I'll be forced to go in our A2!!!

Mervyn


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mlarner said:


> Yes, can you get passes for a club stand? Otherwise I'll be forced to go in our A2!!!
> 
> Mervyn


I thought you were coming to the black tie do Mervyn :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mlarner said:


> Yes, can you get passes for a club stand? Otherwise I'll be forced to go in our A2!!!
> 
> Mervyn


Assuming we get a critical mass of attendees, we can have a club pitch, which would mean passes, yes


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Clive,
I cant confirm until much nearer the time. If I can make it I would like to be on the club stand if there is space.

Mark


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

This looks good :lol: , 
We should be there and if it's anything like other Castle Comb days it will be fabTasTic

might even be tempted to take the car on the track (if it ever arrives)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just booked my Hotel for the night I will be traveling down on Friday the 13th [smiley=behead2.gif] wish me luck :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just down the road from me , i'll be there, will there be a TTOC area where we can all park up ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Just down the road from me , i'll be there, will there be a TTOC area where we can all park up ?


There will for named individuals I've sent passes to. On that subject, if you're going, PM me your name and address...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

clived said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Just down the road from me , i'll be there, will there be a TTOC area where we can all park up ?
> ...


 Hi Clive , you have PM


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

clived said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Just down the road from me , i'll be there, will there be a TTOC area where we can all park up ?
> ...


Is this for TTOC members only or can forun member get passes aswell?

I will be joining the TTOC but I dont want to tempt fate before the car is sitting on the drive.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PM ed you Clive


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rob-M100 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Hi Rob,
PM Clived , he sorts out the passes , would be great to see you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

Clive, you have more PM


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll be there and the dealer is lending me their Mark II 3.2 demo for the day as well. Well happy!! 

PM sent too.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep .. i will be there but just after lunch as i have to do some work first.Jose


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

i might go only up the road from me


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

I think I can convince the missus - as the Mallory Park event is now off.

Do you need more cars for the stand Clive? Coz I'll be going to get on the track really. Happy to park up on the stand when not on the track if needed though - so long as I can shelter behind TDK . :wink:


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

dont know if i can get on the track my liscense is still at bloody dvla and am waiting for it to be sent back [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

When might we get the passes or should we contact Autometrix direct?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mlarner said:


> When might we get the passes or should we contact Autometrix direct?


They are on their way to everyone who PMd me. Including you 

Anyone else - if you're tracking, but you want to come and park with the other TTs, and there is space, please do


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Never been to this place before...Is there anywhere specific we can park???
Jose


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> Never been to this place before...Is there anywhere specific we can park???
> Jose


You could always park on the TTOC stand


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds good to me.....but not a TToc club member yet
..
Jose.......yet...suppose i should really join.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> Sounds good to me.....but not a TToc club member yet
> ..
> Jose.......yet...suppose i should really join.


Well hurry up and join


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I will.....as soon as i get in tomorow....is there an age limit, as i am 86.
jose


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm defenatly coming too.
Jose


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> I will.....as soon as i get in tomorow....is there an age limit, as i am 86.
> jose


 :lol: :lol: No age limit I feel 86 this morning


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

You too kind Yellow TT....but if thats you in front of the car....you dont look a day over 50 !!!!
jose


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> You too kind Yellow TT....but if thats you in front of the car....you dont look a day over 50 !!!!
> jose


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

My club parking pass thingy arrived today (Thanks Clive!) - is it just a case of going through the normal access to CC and looking for the club bit?  I'm assuming you can pay on the entrance as well as I haven't prebooked anything as I am just spectating etc. Does anyone know if you can go in and out of CC as well once in? 8)

Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LoTTie said:


> My club parking pass thingy arrived today (Thanks Clive!) - is it just a case of going through the normal access to CC and looking for the club bit?  I'm assuming you can pay on the entrance as well as I haven't prebooked anything as I am just spectating etc. Does anyone know if you can go in and out of CC as well once in? 8)
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you can pay on the gate not sure about the in and out


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

My pass also came today, so see you on Sat.

Is this pass for getting in to CC or just on to the TT stand/area?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rob-M100 said:


> My pass also came today, so see you on Sat.
> 
> Is this pass for getting in to CC or just on to the TT stand/area?


you will still have to pay to get in to CC


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Iwill be setting off in about an hour see you all on Saturday


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Given that I'm only down the road, I better pop along to this. Should see you all there tomorrow. Off to wash the car now.

Rhod


----------



## QÃ¼iksilver (Aug 11, 2006)

Me and the Girlfriend are coming down in her TT tomorrow (Nibus Grey TTR)

How much is it to get in to the Show? Cant find the price anywhere!

Cheers

Craig.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

QÃ¼iksilver said:


> Me and the Girlfriend are coming down in her TT tomorrow (Nibus Grey TTR)
> 
> How much is it to get in to the Show? Cant find the price anywhere!
> 
> ...


Â£5 to spectate and get in.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Nimbus Grey is best colour..mine's the same....will be there too.
jose


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi all 
have a good day at castle combe, "star performance" have a stand their for the weekend give them a hard time :wink: might get some bargain's from them :lol: ( i was ment to fly down today but other thing's have turned up) anyway have a good time, hope you post some pic's when you get back cheer's


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

See you all there


----------



## QÃ¼iksilver (Aug 11, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> QÃ¼iksilver said:
> 
> 
> > Me and the Girlfriend are coming down in her TT tomorrow (Nibus Grey TTR)
> ...


See you all there.

Look out for the Rosie TT :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

As usual, a great day. the TTOC club was very well supported with plenty of members on hand to chat to passers by. Terri had her sales pitch off to a tee and seemed to have a steady flow of punters. I think that there were only two TTs (except for some of the exibitors) who tracked their cars. Personally, I had a fantastic time on the track passing a lot of older "tuned up" quatros, A3s, A4s and an A6  .
As usual, The ADI was fantastic and miss-hap free with me and WAS representing the TTOC and coming 3rd and 2nd respectively and only 100th of a second between 1st and 2nd place.
I left before the Concorse was announced. Does anyone know how Andy got on?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jog said:


> As usual, a great day. the TTOC club was very well supported with plenty of members on hand to chat to passers by. Terri had her sales pitch off to a tee and seemed to have a steady flow of punters. I think that there were only two TTs (except for some of the exibitors) who tracked their cars. Personally, I had a fantastic time on the track passing a lot of older "tuned up" quatros, A3s, A4s and an A6  .
> As usual, The ADI was fantastic and miss-hap free with me and WAS representing the TTOC and coming 3rd and 2nd respectively and only 100th of a second between 1st and 2nd place.
> I left before the Concorse was announced. Does anyone know how Andy got on?


I think he won the modded class :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, a great day. the TTOC club was very well supported with plenty of members on hand to chat to passers by. Terri had her sales pitch off to a tee and seemed to have a steady flow of punters. I think that there were only two TTs (except for some of the exibitors) who tracked their cars. Personally, I had a fantastic time on the track passing a lot of older "tuned up" quatros, A3s, A4s and an A6  .
> ...


Great, if you see him, tell him well done :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jog said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


I try not to talk to him I dont like him much :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Missed you all at the barracks on Saturday 8)

But you cant be in two places at once I guess :?

Congrats Andy Pandy


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations Andy................ again :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well done me Mr Pie Man 

Think you need to miss it next year though Andy - someone else might want a shot at the top spot. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you one and all


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Your Sig is getting a bit crowded matey :wink:


----------



## S2Avant (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone here?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

S2Avant said:


> Anyone here?


yellow tt....mmmm looks familar but cant put my finger on who it may be. :wink:

andy will be along in a min. nice pic!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My God - Is Andy actually driving his car - don't think I've ever seen it in motion instead of static with the bonnet up and him polishing furiously :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> My God - Is Andy actually driving his car - don't think I've ever seen it in motion instead of static with the bonnet up and him polishing furiously :wink: :lol:


My God Paul you are right (wanna see proof that this is not a photoshop)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

S2Avant said:


> Anyone here?


Fame at last


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks a bit dirty to me.............


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Looks a bit dirty to me.............


I had driven it over 300 miles the day before


----------

